# LAYLA -OK people it's show time!!!!



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We can get her Thursday or Friday. What would be great is ,if we can get her from Sylmar to somewhere close to Santa Barbara. Our very own West Coast Transport!! We will go all the way if we have to, but since there were people who offered, I thought I would check the possibilities. Post or PM me if you think you can help. Don't worry baby girl, help is on it's way!!!!:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh...this was buried! I wonder if they can make it a sticky until the transport is set up???

*Woo Hoo!!!*​


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thread has been stuck.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joe*

What does that mean the thread has been stuck?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The thread will stay at the top of the list for the section it's in. 

This is wonderful news!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Calires Friend*

Claries Friend:

*Look in Layla's
other topic on here. 

That's where you will find the people that already volunttered days ago. NIXIETINK is 15 mins from Sylmar and can cet Laya anytime!!!!*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62188&page=2
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=62188&page=3


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think they are in contact Karen.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

PM me. I'll pick her up and take her to Santa Barbara.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla - Update*

First of all THANK YOU to all of "Layla Angels" who offered to help with her transport !! I am making a scrapbook for her new family and I have printed off all your offers to help. She already has quite a fan club. Because we want to get her as soon as possible, it looks like Beargroomer will be picking her up tomorrow morning and meeting up with our transport team about half way. She will go directly to the vet's and then to a foster home for evaluation. I have a couple people interested in her, but I would like to get to know her a bit so I can pick the best place possible for her to go. I can't wait to meet her !! Will keep everyone updated. Things seem to change by the minute!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Oh my god*

*OH MY GOD!*

Beargroomer you are a Dog Angel and you will be the first to meet Layla, so please give her Big Hugs and Kisses from her Fan Club on the Golden Ret. Forum and I'm sure that Claire and her new family will be forever grateful and thank you to all of the wonderful angels on here who offered to help!!!

You are ALL AMAZING!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Another heartwarming adventure!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Beargroomer IS the best!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome! You are all the best, Beargroomer THANK YOU.

We need pictures once you have her safe, please.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for not giving up on Layla, Susan Marie! You are a golden angel, too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yay, Kristian!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wonderful news!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

It was so nice talking to Susan on the phone! Thank you, Susan, so much for rescuing this girl and putting this adoption and transport together. 

I'll take pictures of Layla tomorrow once I get her safely to Santa Barbara.

Susan, I haven't heard from Verl yet... Hope he's not having too much trouble making pick up arrangements with Layla's (soon to be ex) family...


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

I looks like you got it covered. Im in Santa Clarita not far from Sylmar. If anything Santa Barbara is only about 1 1/2 hours or so to drive one way....I love the farming fields off the 126.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

*Just a thought.... Joe/Mods?*

Just a thought, but is there a central location already existing on the forum (a sticky perhaps?) that catalogs or tracks all the wonderful rescues/transports the forum has performed for these amazing dogs? I think it would be great to have a scrapbook area showing how these rescues have come together and gotten these animals to their furever homes. Inspiring stories that could possibly contain contacts, rescue groups, advice & other innovative ideas that people might not be aware of that could be 'at their fingertips', so to speak, when they need to put another miracle together. It would be nice to offer kudos to all those involved in prior "saves", too. Could have pix of 'before', 'during' & 'updates' of the history of the dogs, the transports/rescues, & end results, too. This forum does SO much good work saving those in need, it just seems like a historical reference of it would be a good and useful reference to have. :curtain: I'd love to participate in putting something like this together, if we don't already have one.

:thinking:

Anyone?
-Trids




mylissyk said:


> Awesome! You are all the best, Beargroomer THANK YOU.
> 
> We need pictures once you have her safe, please.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great news for Layla, please post pictures!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

All the transport people are ready, but we're still waiting on Layla's owner to call me and give us the OK and to give me a pick up time. We're all eager to get Layla on her way to her new home, but still on hold...


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

YIPPPPEEE it's on!!!!! Just heard from BG, she's picking her up in the morning!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes!!!*

YESTERDAY when I complimented BearGroomer, I didn't mean to leave out all the people that volunteered to help get Layla.

There are SO MANY OF you and just know that you have made a difference in Layla's life and in the life of the family adopting her!

You are all DOG ANGELS!!

*BearGroomer
Let us know when you can how Layla is!!*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Let us know when she comes in for a smooth landing!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla update !!!!*

The eagle is in the net..... 
BEARGROOMER HAS LAYLA !!!! They should be meeting up around 11:30. They promised pictures. Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

10, 9, 8, 7...

I won't be around later, but I'll check it when I can!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla Update #2*

Layla is only about an hour away. I have just been at the Vet's making arrangements to have her spayed first thing tomorrow morning. No more babies for this little girl!!. Her owners sent her with nothing! No collar, no leash, no vet records, nada. BG stopped and got her some toys and treats. She is a tiny little red girl, sounds like a doll. Pictures soon!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

6, 5, 4, 3...

I often wondered what Tucker's favorite toys may have been. Not to worry, they find new and wonderous things to play with bundled up with love!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Claire's Friend said:


> Her owners sent her with nothing! No collar, no leash, no vet records, nada. BG stopped and got her some toys and treats. She is a tiny little red girl, sounds like a doll. Pictures soon!!!


So glad you rescued her! You will forever be her angel! I am eagerly waiting to see pictures.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Both Verl and I got to the meeting place early and I just got back home. Here are the pictures Susan made me promise to take. 

Layla is a sweetheart! She was great with the kids, takes treats gently, and sits on cue. She rode in the backseat buckled to a doggy seatbelt, but most of her ride, she reached her head out so that she can nuzzle my shoulder with her nose and receive cookies from me. She really enjoyed the car ride and liked looking out the (closed) window.

I'm not going to go into detail about the impression I got from Layla's (now ex!) owner, but I have to say, I'm so glad Susan got her out of this home. She was living in a "dog run" (notice the quotes) which I think was basically like a narrow outdoor area that leads to the backyard, she was not spayed (had puppies, one of which was "stolen" according to the owner), and they didn't even have a collar and a leash for the dog who they've had for 4 years.  

Anyway, here are the pics!

Here she is with one of the kids:










This is when she first gets in my car and investigates the bag of assorted yummies I put together for her (wow, she loves those chicken and duck breast jerky!) and her new toys. Gibby wanted to congratulate her on her new life and had fun picking out toys for her yesterday when we went to Petsmart.










Looking out the window:










At the meet up place. She was a little nervous, but it's to be expected.











With Susan's friend Verl (not sure if he's a GRF-er, but he's soooo nice!).










Saying good bye to me.










In Verl's car.










I can't wait to hear about her new adventures with her new family! Susan said she has some nice potential homes lined up for her!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claires Friend*

Claires Friend

Are you adopting Layla or is someone from the forum.
Can't wait for pictures.
Will she keep the same name?
Lucky little girl she is!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww yay! How wonderful!! Our first west coast transport! Wish I could've helped out  

Where is her final destination??


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Hurray, hurray, hurray!!! Thank you to all those involved for saving this beautiful girl. She'll have a much better life now!


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

What a wonderful heartwarming rescue/tranport story!! 
Layla is finally getting some good luck!
Well done to all the people who organised and were involved in this rescue!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Landed! 

Thank you for giving her a new "leash" on life! She doesn't need the old one!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

BG, you are an angel too...

She looks so sweet, like an absolute doll... She deserves so much more than she has been handed in life. The pictures bring a tear to my eye. I am SOOOO happy to see her start a new life. I am sure she will make someone very happy.

Please keep us up to date!


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Amen, Kimm! I couldn't have put it better! 



Kimm said:


> Landed!
> 
> Thank you for giving her a new "leash" on life! She doesn't need the old one!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*She's Here !!!!*

She is sooo little, I can't believe she had to have babies!!She got checked out by two doctors, both felt her thin hair and thin body were from the babies, but we are running a full panel just in case. We decided to wait and do blood work and micro chipping while she was under tomorrow. Didn't want to start out her new life with a bunch of needles. Verl is supposed to send me some pictures once he gets her to his house when she meets his Golden boy,Louie. I have to say, I think he is a bit smitten with her, so we will have to see how she does with Louie. Thank you so much everyone for your offers of help, good thoughts and especialy you, BG, you did good girl!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

You folks are all Layla's angels on Earth. Thank you for rescuing her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

Layla

Layla looks gorgeous-sure she is as pretty from front as from back.

So is it the vet that is adopting her?

*INQUIRING minds want to know!*

Please please keep us all posted!!!

GREAT WORK ALL OF YOU LADIES AND GENTS-it sure does take a village doesn't it.


----------



## grcharlie (Nov 10, 2007)

It makes me sad to think she was left outside in a run......and the summer heat. That is a hard life! No toys and ect......sigh. Im glad she is out of that house and getting a better life to live. Now she can be spoiled like our dogs are!!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so funny that you would make that "It takes a village" comment as I was just thinking the EXACT same thing myself!!! We don't know who Layla's forever home will be with yet. We want to get to know her a little better so we can pick the perfect home. Don't worry, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

beargroomer said:


> Both Verl and I got to the meeting place early and I just got back home. Here are the pictures Susan made me promise to take.
> 
> Layla is a sweetheart! She was great with the kids, takes treats gently, and sits on cue. She rode in the backseat buckled to a doggy seatbelt, but most of her ride, she reached her head out so that she can nuzzle my shoulder with her nose and receive cookies from me. She really enjoyed the car ride and liked looking out the (closed) window.
> 
> ...


She looks so adorable... I love her good bye picture, the first picture breaks my heart, it looks as if she has never seen toys before... I'm glad she is out of there!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

Layla is just a gorgeous girl! What a knockout!!
I love the pic of her surveying her treats and toys-poor little girl, she never had any before!!
Can't wait to hear who the lucky person or family is that gets this Princess-that sounds nice-Princess Layla.:wave:
*Bless all of you that rescued her-she is about to be loved, cherished, cuddled, and spoiled and be someone's best buddy, as every dog deserves!!!*


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla at her foster home*

I don't think she is having any trouble adjusting, do you ????


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness - I am just stumbling across this thread now - I LOVE that last picture posted - she looks like she won't have trouble adjusting to being loved  Thanks to everyone who has rescued this beautiful girl!!!

Was there a different thread earlier regarding her? Could someone post the link to the back-story?


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

nm - I found the link...lucky guess


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The Spirit of Gold! She looks sooooo happy!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Happy*

YES, I would say that Layla is HAPPY!!!!!!:wavey::wavey::wave::wave:


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla - Surgery Update*

She is out of surgery and doing well, she was heartworm negative. However she has a raging UTI and they found a large mass next to one of her nipples. Maybe this is why they wouldn't send any of her vet records???? The mass has been sent off for biopsy and all adoption plans are on hold until we see how it comes back. This girl could use some good thoughts and prayers about now. Thanks.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to hear the spay went well. Hopefully the UTI is easy to cure and the mass comes back benign. We will be sending this princess happy thoughts. Keep us up to date!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> She is out of surgery and doing well, she was heartworm negative. However she has a raging UTI and they found a large mass next to one of her nipples. Maybe this is why they wouldn't send any of her vet records???? The mass has been sent off for biopsy and all adoption plans are on hold until we see how it comes back. This girl could use some good thoughts and prayers about now. Thanks.


You've got them!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad she's doing well after the surgery! Hope the mass is benign. I'm thinking of and praying for Layla. Please give her a hug for me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Verl and I are going to visit her tonight.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for your girl and for you.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

We'll be waiting to hear how she's doing! Please keep us posted & give her lots of gentle roo roo's from Max & Me! :wave:



Claire's Friend said:


> Verl and I are going to visit her tonight.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla Update -You are not going to believe this !!!!*

Just got back from visiting her and talking to the Dr. She was PREGNANT , again!!!! She just had puppies 6 months ago. I am thinking this is really something her owners, who consider themselves "breeders", should have known. There was a 2 month waiting list for spay and neutering at my vets, they just happened to be able to work me in today. I feel badly for the puppies, even though I know it was the right thing to do. I am assuming one of the new Yorkies was the Dad. Any way she was still a little shaky, but happy to see me. We will go and visit again tomorrow.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, she is SOOO lucky that you came to her rescue! Give her a hug frm me the next time you see her.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Just got back from visiting her and talking to the Dr. She was PREGNANT , again!!!! She just had puppies 6 months ago. I am thinking this is really something her owners, who consider themselves "breeders", should have known. There was a 2 month waiting list for spay and neutering at my vets, they just happened to be able to work me in today. I feel badly for the puppies, even though I know it was the right thing to do. I am assuming one of the new Yorkies was the Dad. Any way she was still a little shaky, but happy to see me. We will go and visit again tomorrow.


wow, poor girl, so happy you got her and she is in good hands now.


----------



## Trids (Jan 22, 2009)

Talk about something being meant to be - it's obvious that someone made sure you'd be in the right place at the right time to rescue this wonderful girl. That poor baby. I'm so grateful that you guys were able to get her out of there. Kudos to you all! Big hugs & roos from AZ!
-Mercy (Trids)




Claire's Friend said:


> Just got back from visiting her and talking to the Dr. She was PREGNANT , again!!!! She just had puppies 6 months ago. I am thinking this is really something her owners, who consider themselves "breeders", should have known. There was a 2 month waiting list for spay and neutering at my vets, they just happened to be able to work me in today. I feel badly for the puppies, even though I know it was the right thing to do. I am assuming one of the new Yorkies was the Dad. Any way she was still a little shaky, but happy to see me. We will go and visit again tomorrow.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Layla*

Please keep us posted on Sweet Layla.
You are her angel!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

beargroomer said:


> PM me. I'll pick her up and take her to Santa Barbara.


You're the best Kris....... . Good job to everyone involved....
Wagonog
I'm still waiting for my shot at a transport on the East coast


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagondog*

Wagondog

There are lots of transports to east coast.
I know Kathi Tuft, PA, drives in many so if you want to email her I'm sure she can send some your way!! *Kathi [email protected]*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Did I miss it, or have you not told us yet who adopted her?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would love an update as well!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

*Layla update*

Adoption is on hold for now. Something unexpected came up. Layla is fine and doing better everyday. Yesterday we cat and chicken tested her, she has no interest in them at all. She went over and played with Piper (my last rescue) and did really well. She is the perfect little dog. I would keep her myself in a heart beat if we had Morgan's seizures under control. She is finally getting some panties and tail feathers. Layla says "thanks" for asking about her. !!:wave:


----------

